# More landscape effort,s



## John Starkey (23 Apr 2011)

These my not be to everyone,s taste,s,my PP skills are very limited but this is what i settled for after a little play in lightroom 3,










Honest opinion and C&C welcome,

john.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Apr 2011)

Jesus John.  That first edit is amazing!


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 Apr 2011)

Looks fantastic
Printed onto a large canvas would look great
Matt


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

I love Pic 1, reminds me of the deep south


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 Apr 2011)

John they are both the same pic aren't they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (23 Apr 2011)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic
> Printed onto a large canvas would look great
> Matt



Totally agree, lovely photo pal, and great edit. Would look great on a canvas as md says.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Apr 2011)

Now we're talking, John.  The first image is much better than the second.  The second lacks contrast.

Great use of first light, especially with the mist.

I really like the simple composition with the image being split into three sections along the horizon.  Maybe a little more detail in the bottom, like a balance between the two images, or just crop it more to create a stronger panorama.

Thanks for sharing mate.  I must get out more with my camera.  Need a UWA lens too!  What lens did you use for this?


----------



## John Starkey (24 Apr 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Now we're talking, John.  The first image is much better than the second.  The second lacks contrast.
> 
> Great use of first light, especially with the mist.
> 
> ...



Thank you George,the second image does look flat now you mention it,i used the canon 10-22mm,i had read in lots of different forums and reviews that on a crop sensor it was better,but if i had a full frame camera then i would get either the 17-40mm L or the 16-35mm L,

Thanks to everyone else for the nice comments,

take care,

john.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2011)

Just one thought on the first photo, crop out more the black along the bottom, like this (hope you dont mind!)





Just my personal way of doing it 

Sam


----------

